# SystemVipers Community  -  Club/Network/Consultancy



## SystemViper (Aug 14, 2022)

*I have one Ask  - Lets leep  FS/FT?WTB on  FS/FT?WTB
this is about the hardware and the club*


I had a idea in 2017 to start a club/consultancy as I head into my SilverBack time in life.
You can see my postings from that time. Covid hit and the dream faded.
I'm turning 63 end of month and have wrestled with what do I want to do now, i mean really NOW, yes ME, lol

The idea of the club is a passion, so I will give it it's respect and see if it comes together now.
I still have most of my gear that I have used and collected so I love the idea of moving forward.

The main idea is to attract the younger generation so that we/I can grow w with them and show them the tech came before them, and how to have fun with it.
PLUS to learn from them, it's always a 2 way street to respect.
3rd idea - new inspired by Covid and Beau.
- To form a community network to support those in need in any way possible
we have tech skills to offer but try to help in any way, with climate change here we can be part of the change.

Initial Ideas'
- Already know the space.
- Would love to work out a deal to get solar installed, so many benefits. Learn all about it and innovate
- Need to turn a modest profit thru consulting or whatever, be flexible to survive.
- Network with the community to make it better and grow personally with everyone involved.
- Sharing the art of Crunching and overclocking with our general love of hardware.
- I also like the idea of following the crypto market, who should know better than us, having lived thru the begging of Bitcoin.
so I have been watching and learning about the metaverse and some financial flashes, to see if I can be a part this time around.
- To enjoy my retirement doing what I love!!!!!

There is so many things to this project it's so much more then just the older hardware.

I needed to start this thread so people could post their most precious friends, talk to me or the community
and Not on the F/S thread so as to respect the forum rules and mods.

So let's take this journey here ...

Thanks and Respect

SystemViper
XtremeSystems @longtime TPU Suporter

Check out BoincGames
(This is it's Pre Release/load testing phaze)

*BoincGames is based on your CPUid so anyone can join and set up the "TPU" team
Then go back to your regularly scheduled crunching and do your thing, it's that easy *

















XS4S - Index​xs4s.org
systemviper @ HWBOT​Ranked 2,147 in the apprentice league




hwbot.org

Me Crunching - https://stats.free-dc.org/badgesbanner.php?cpid=8d83c45fbe19404e163d8dfb9f775579

WCG  - https://www.wcgsig.com/685788.gif






-------------------------------------------------------------------------


Well i'll start it off.
A super selection of hardware.

I looked at it and the first think i noticed was the 2 sweet 580's
what can they do.

Hmmm would newer hardware running older GPU's produce better results, that would a edge I could rock with.,





I have to say, upon inspection, every item has it's own personality, power & art.

the other cards, nice graphics and every one will be tested and ran _ recorded.
that dualie is very interesting, I was looking at the heatsink mounts, unusual to me.
the 260, i have a mate for it, sli 
Tesla, nuff said and the other mobos a crosshair /nice! and the other oldie, need to look it up.
Very sweet gathering and representation of hardware.
thanks


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Aug 14, 2022)

Yes you cann totally get old cards working on new hardware. With some headaches, but can be done!!

Let me demonstrate with this X600 model GPU and 12400F + B660-G combo!!


----------



## SystemViper (Aug 14, 2022)

look at that, wow








						ATI Radeon X600 PRO Specs
					

ATI RV370, 400 MHz, 4 Pixel Shaders, 2 Vertex Shaders, 4 TMUs, 4 ROPs, 128 MB DDR, 300 MHz, 128 bit




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Do you think overclocking it and benching it on new hardware will product better
results because it's running on a newer hardware platform with more thruput
and a much faster cpu?

Love to see a pic of the rig when you get a chance!

Thanks
SV

Added later***

****The Radeon X600 PRO was a graphics card by ATI, launched on September 1st, 2004. **Built on the 110 nm process.
You've come a long way baby!*


----------



## Mr.Scott (Aug 14, 2022)

SystemViper said:


> look at that, wow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No doubt it will.

People re-run old cards on new gen platforms all the time for more HWB points.


----------



## SystemViper (Aug 14, 2022)

Mr.Scott said:


> No doubt it will.
> 
> People re-run old cards on new gen platforms all the time for more HWB points.


Thanks for that tip @Mr.Scott
I was hoping that was true, I look forward to benching with you remotely or even in person some day
or at least in spirit, i know you overclock,
I am thinking about allowing some people borrow some hardware to fulfill some overclocking goals the yhad back in the day.
That is a subject I would love to explore too...

I never have done LN2, did some DICE and love my SS Phase even mods.
I have some old cards that I purchased that have the blue pots and wires that were just put in a box, sweetness.
SSome clocks can be had with just good ole hard work too

Thanks
Steve

*Grammar and Spelling optional!


*


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Aug 14, 2022)

SystemViper said:


> look at that, wow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes and no. 
It depends on the GPU more or less. The X600 is SO so so weak, a fast cpu does nothing. 
For benchmarks that include CPU physics tests like 3Dmark05, then yes a faster system helps the cpu score quite a bit and as a result the end score is increased.

But a card this old, most of the benchmarks are going to want the GPU overclock more so than CPU epeen. 

Scotty covered the rest better than I could explain  

Get a pic in a bit for ya.


----------



## SystemViper (Aug 14, 2022)

@ShrimpBrime -retired 
That's a good reality check on that, appreciate you bringing your knowledge to the thread!

SV


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Aug 15, 2022)

SystemViper said:


> look at that, wow
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, here's ATIs first generation PCI-E X600 series 128mb. 

After a day of research, I've nailed it down to a Dell ATI Radeon 128mb model. 

These cards also featured "Hyper Memory" which used system memory on top of the installed physical memory ddr/ddr2. 

Here's a rig pic as promised.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 15, 2022)

So is this like a mix of the general nonsense thread and the latest tech purchase thread, except more of a... what techy thing are you doing now?


Not even asking as a mod, you've clearly got some kind of goal going on - I'm just not sure what precisely it is


----------



## SystemViper (Aug 15, 2022)

@Mussels I wrote this even before your comment, but I do see your POV.

What a night!

I woke up @ 4:30am with a little sweat on my brow.
Like WTF am I getting into.
Even though, I thought I thought this out back in 2018/19
I'm in a whole new place, I am turning 63 the end of the month.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So many unanswered questions, is this what I really want to be doing, is it to much?
In some ways should I be winding down not taking on new experiences requiring a lot of efforts.
For the last 6 months, as i have been enjoying my semi retirement, i keep asking these questions.
Plus my family time is top priority, so how does this fit in.

What do I want to do now @63.
I have several thoughts,
- I want it to be something i love and am passionate about,
- needs to make some $$$ to be self supportive and also not drive me wacky.
those are my 2 biggest goals.

So I'm not going to stop flushing out the reality of this project but rely on
good critical thinking and analyzing my capabilities at this age.

I think the 2 biggest milestones moving forward, as of this moment are.

1. Will this attract the youth of today, this is an unknown and the most crucial to my dream.
If I can't attract the 18 to 30 gen then it's not what i have envisioned.

2. Finding a like minded (hopefully local) partner or whatever you wanna call it.
The requirements are TBD by my goals.

Here in Newtown we have a very tight community and its upscale but down to earth at the moment.
I think Sandy Hook unfortunately or not really established a sense of community with the residents.
This sense of community allows for a business like the club/consult to thrive (hoping)

My old business partner/boss is a awesome guy and top notch friend.
He has always been the mind and I have been the boots on the ground.
Good relationship for both of us. Due to our long relationship, I can count on his opinions and realistic approach
to flush out the feasibility of getting this biz.
I have asked him to help me write the business plan and flush out the start up costs,
so i can keep my vision in reality. So more to come on that as it happens.

But anyway, i had to just express what I am thinking as I start this journey.
Waking up at 4:30 was a wake up call 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  duh

But I also grow personally by writing my experiences and I also welcome suggestions and comments.

Well anyway off to the daily grind.

Thanks again
Steve



Mussels said:


> So is this like a mix of the general nonsense thread and the latest tech purchase thread, except more of a... what techy thing are you doing now?
> 
> 
> Not even asking as a mod, you've clearly got some kind of goal going on - I'm just not sure what precisely it is



I could see how you could say that, but the "general nonsense" just kinda stuck with me.
I would say it's a potential club topic, even though the bricks and mortar would be in newtown
It would have to be part of the internet world, thus reaching a vast about of like minded people
all growing together and expressing themselves in action (benching / crunching /anything ) and deed. (TBD)

In some ways the wake up call, reminded me to make it more than "general nonsense"
that is why I will do everything in public to make it the bet it can be, fail or succeed.
Plus I don't even know what the final outcome will be, it will grow if it's relevant yet fun.
Just my 2GRC
SV


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Aug 15, 2022)

SystemViper said:


> 1. Will this attract the youth of today, this is an unknown and the most crucial to my dream.
> If I can't attract the 18 to 30 gen then it's not what i have envisioned.
> 
> 2. Finding a like minded (hopefully local) partner or whatever you wanna call it.
> The requirements are TBD by my goals.


Friend - Let me try to explain my opinion on a quick manner of possible.

1. I've been trying this for a few years. NO the youth of today are not attracted to PC hardware modifications and overclocking. There are a few out there, but really slim pickings. 

Seems like most "overclockers" as they are to call themselves aim for overclocking and STABILITY for GAMING, not benchmarking competitively. One reason is the LARGE waste of money it becomes. 

So for HWBot as an example, the only real game in town, isn't really promoted anywhere on most forums. Sure the OC forums have a Benching team section, BUT the normal for HWBot is loss of interest in the last 5 years if not an easy 10 years. As it is, the income generated isn't really enough, Mr. The 8auer awesome he purchased HWBot. Or it may not be here today.

Now, to say it's not discouraging enough to spend HIGH DOLLARS on NEW technology and LN2 EVERYTHING in order to compete with gaining any realy points at HWBot ---- Well this is a major turn off. How can a new kid with his brand new Hyper 212 Evo supposed to compete with that? He doesn't. (Or she) Super discouraging. Even for a guy like me, a family man, just can't muster up 1000$ for a Cpu and killer as 800$ motherboard and 450$ on memory then risk it all on LN2. It's a hard pill to swollow.

And of course overclocking is a dead art. The CPUs and Boards NOW are all designed to net top performance without user interaction aside from setting XMP.... Again needing extreme temps and voltages to rock past the wall of current AMD and Intel chips. 

Then, look at benchmarking today vs say 15 years ago. Benchmarks today, seconds. Years ago, minutes on minutes waiting. Twiddle thumbs. A true statement to stability in my opinion, a nice long benchmark run. Kids don't have patience. Back then, forced to have patience because the hardware was nowhere as fast as it is today. 486 PiMod 1m is slower than current tech running a 32m pi bench. Crazy to think about it like that.... but again, we had no choice. 


____
Short version. 
Youth recruited to Warp9 team in the last 5-10 years = almost none at all. 

It's a great idea. But if you backed out, nobody could blame you. I've been trying to recruit young people for a long time. It's not a thing anymore and hasn't been for a long time.

But totally love the idea. We should communicate, but I don't do twiztter, facebrick, or any other social media where young crowds hang out. Most forums don't allow self advertising either. So that pushes the difficulty, but only a very small percentage on forums, look to reddit maybe instead.

My couple of cents, hopefully it's worth a little something.

@MachineLearning , I know brother from that smiley. But it's pretty much the reality as I see it. Not like I haven't been around the forums. 

Seen many close and many are still there, yet left very empty.


----------



## MachineLearning (Aug 15, 2022)

ShrimpBrime -retired said:


> Friend - Let me try to explain my opinion on a quick manner of possible.
> 
> 1. I've been trying this for a few years. NO the youth of today are not attracted to PC hardware modifications and overclocking. There are a few out there, but really slim pickings.
> 
> ...


You're right, unfortunately... I've also seen the empty / closed forums, anyone else also looking for info on older hardware will agree that they're everywhere. And that's just for English forums.

Outside of our team, and people who've been in it for 10+ years (...which I suppose includes most of our team anyway  ), it feels like I'm walking into a ghost town. And regular folk don't know what OC is, nor is it easy to explain quickly so they don't lose interest. Then there's the fact of there being basically no money in it, and, well...

I OC and tinker because it makes me happy, it seems generally people just don't feel the same, and conditions aren't helping.


----------



## SystemViper (Aug 16, 2022)

Yea I have to agree, the youth are a tough nut to crack. 
I appreciate the comments and see what develops

Damn @MachineLearning your a overclocking Monster, cudo props,
We will definitely be talking and I will be picking your brain.
My skills were good at best, plus haven't done much but server one offs in a while.
Need to understand what programs and what works, Much Respect!
Check out the machine  _-> https://hwbot.org/user/machinelearning/#Points


Thanks
Steve


----------



## MachineLearning (Aug 16, 2022)

SystemViper said:


> Yea I have to agree, the youth are a tough nut to crack.
> I appreciate the comments and see what develops
> 
> Damn @MachineLearning your a overclocking Monster, cudo props,
> ...


Thanks for such high praise.  I'll try to give tips anytime I can.

However I'm very unexperienced when it comes to a great deal of things involving OC. Never gone sub-zero, haven't learned to BIOS mod mobos, etc. I'm 21, and I started submitting on HWBot in late March this year - not a very long time.

But I am on an excellent team with many skilled people, whose knowledge far eclipses mine. If you want good brains to pick, here's my go-to list.


----------



## SystemViper (Aug 16, 2022)

I just spent some time on the Warp9-Systems Hwbot site, Just amazing.

So is Warp9 a TPU team, I never really looked hard till yesterday. I've had contact with @Mr.Scott 
and I thought it was just TPU not that that's bad  but have always been XS.
W9 is a very compelling TEAM. I am a loyal guy and  but I just might
Beam Over, Seems I could learn a lot on that team. Plus have a lot of fun.
Very Interesting..

I'm planning on getting some stuff together for benching early winter.
So just trying to figure out direction till then and I'll just keep moving forward and see what happens 

@MachineLearning Where in CT you located, you can post here or PM me but I can se some benching in our future!

But I will always crunch XS! No disrespect~


Thanks 
SV


----------



## MachineLearning (Aug 16, 2022)

SystemViper said:


> I just spent some time on the Warp9-Systems Hwbot site, Just amazing.
> 
> So is Warp9 a TPU team, I never really looked hard till yesterday. I've had contact with @Mr.Scott
> and I thought it was just TPU not that that's bad  but have always been XS.
> ...


Nope, not a TPU team. It's a Scotty Original. 

I'm down over in Branford - not too horrendous of a drive.
But Warp9 is just a click away 





						Home | Warp9-systems
					

Visit our forum at: warp9-systems.proboards.com




					warp9-systems.proboards.com
				



Come and say hello. Lots of advice to be had, whether or not you're on the team.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Aug 17, 2022)

I got booted from XS a long time ago. lol
Seemed some people there couldn't handle the truth. nuf said.


----------



## phill (Aug 20, 2022)

Overclocking seems to have gone out of the window for me a long time ago, was coping mechanism when my eldest was took when she was 2 1/2 years old by my ex whilst I was at work one night and then a few months in after buying a 'golden' 5960X I was thinking, what the heck am I doing...  £1000 on a CPU to play with was maybe going a bit far and then I started another way of spending money which was collecting it  

I enjoy learning the tech on each platform but damn if your not sponsored or have some form of backing and I'm not talking about cheap thermal paste! it is just a empty hole of money you'll never see again..

I love the hardware, gotta just get the good stuff that I'm after and I'm trying to stop now for a bit aside from the odd project I have which I love sharing with TPU    Some people think I'm crazy, some think he does his own thing and some just ignore it, which is absolutely fine..  Not everyone is going to interested in what I/we are  

I hope people do get more involved but I think later hardware seems less likely to be interested in as such... Prices are becoming a killer also with everything else going on


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Aug 20, 2022)

phill said:


> Overclocking seems to have gone out of the window for me a long time ago, was coping mechanism when my eldest was took when she was 2 1/2 years old by my ex whilst I was at work one night and then a few months in after buying a 'golden' 5960X I was thinking, what the heck am I doing...  £1000 on a CPU to play with was maybe going a bit far and then I started another way of spending money which was collecting it
> 
> I enjoy learning the tech on each platform but damn if your not sponsored or have some form of backing and I'm not talking about cheap thermal paste! it is just a empty hole of money you'll never see again..
> 
> ...



That's all truth. 
I'd say most of the guys on our team would have 10s of thousands of dollars in it. And this is not an exaduration either. I'm certain a couple would be closer to 100k or more considering the HW list, particularly the "grinders". My true heros actually. Not the sponsored guys....

Maybe like extreme hobbiest overclocking competitive enthusiasts. EHOCE.  
A breed of their own really.


----------



## SystemViper (Aug 20, 2022)

@phill , good to see you stopping by, your life events always pull the heartstrings, hope your doing better.
I clicked your link and looked at some of the pics you posted, very impressive, love the stuff in the room from 2019,
I can recognise a bunch of it.

When i started overclocking it was very early, there was no pro league, people were doing hacks, board mods, pencil mods and adding pots to various gpu's
It was very exciting, if you were smart and capable you could get some records. I really enjoyed those days, but then the sponsors started swooping in and
grabbing the best, you could still compete for a while then the sponsors also started letting their boys have at the chips and start binning them.
The money killed the sport back then, it was like you couldn't compete and afford to blow up chips to score the high numbers, very sad.
Then Hwbot changed format and made the apprentice league and pro/elite league, so i just stayed apprentice and was able to score some second hand golden chips,
I also had that $1000 chip moment, it was a Intel Core i7-980X Extreme Edition, I paid about 1000 new, it was the first 6/12 with the 990x oh so sweet.
But it made me realize, what the f was i doing , i had a family and a young son... so i went back to the older chips.

I love the 6600 and above they were so much fun, plus I got lucky and got a gigabyte UD2 (i think) and it lived quad core chips and made them sing.
I still have the board, i'll have to find it soon. But i just love hardware and my favorite goals were frequency and SuperPi mostly.

Well that's enough going back in time for now, you have a great evening.

SV


----------



## SystemViper (Aug 25, 2022)

Hey, So I requested to join W9, very excited but everything takes time,
life here the past 2 weeks has been nuts, wife had surgery a week ago, she is doing good.
my 63rd is this weekend WOW! life just keeps on coming.

Looking forward to the winter calm down, I haven't done much more yet on the biz idea, hoping to reconnect with the owner of the 
space and see what post covid prices are.

Just figured i'd give an update,. but still crunching away.

Thanks
SV


----------



## MachineLearning (Aug 25, 2022)

SystemViper said:


> Hey, So I requested to join W9, very excited but everything takes time,
> life here the past 2 weeks has been nuts, wife had surgery a week ago, she is doing good.
> my 63rd is this weekend WOW! life just keeps on coming.
> 
> ...


As for W9 - I saw your hello post there. All you need is to click "Switch Teams" on the W9 HWBOT page, and then get the PW to join from one of the captains.  PM @Mr.Scott and he can take care of ya.

Happy early Birthday! - and hope your wife continues to get better.


----------



## SystemViper (Aug 25, 2022)

MachineLearning said:


> As for W9 - I saw your hello post there. All you need is to click "Switch Teams" on the W9 HWBOT page, and then get the PW to join from one of the captains.  PM @Mr.Scott and he can take care of ya.
> 
> Happy early Birthday! - and hope your wife continues to get better.




Thanks Ml I appreciate your help, I have just been waiting for the confirmation from @Mr.Scott

@MachineLearning  I also was thinking, how the flock does W9 get so many cups, but I guess i'm from another era.
I looked at some of yours and am still very impressed, I saw the one where you did the nForce 750i SLI FTW board with bus speed, very nice, I remember that board fondly.
I might still have it and should know in the next month or so.
Then I noticed your Gig UD3, that is the board i loved, I was lucky to get one that loved quADS but i never really focused on bus speed in itself but in getting to the fastest quad cpu speed.
I think i have 37th place for the bus speed for the ud3.

I can't wait till I always have a board on my bench and at my leisure I can make it sing or at least rhyme.

Also going to stop at the place I am looking at for the club, take some photo's and see what number they say to call now, but i was talking to the owner before the covid.
I'll post them later.

Everyone enjoy the day
Steve/SV





PS @MachineLearning I see you just moved up a level in HWbot 
Congratz
SV


----------



## MachineLearning (Aug 25, 2022)

SystemViper said:


> Thanks Ml I appreciate your help, I have just been waiting for the confirmation from @Mr.Scott
> 
> @MachineLearning  I also was thinking, how the flock does W9 get so many cups, but I guess i'm from another era.
> I looked at some of yours and am still very impressed, I saw the one where you did the nForce 750i SLI FTW board with bus speed, very nice, I remember that board fondly.
> ...


We have incredibly skilled people on Warp9... No other way to cut it - I look far up to them all.

This part more applies to me, for cups: there's a lot of tech which is just largely unbenched. Combine that with a large number of benchmarks per GPU/CPU, and you get mucho cups. 

Oh yeah, the EP45-UD3P is a monster.  One of the best boards ever IMO especially considering how much it cost at introduction and its OC capabilities/build quality.

The OEM for the board or at least PCB was P&Q, I've noticed they do a lot of the best budget/mid-range OC boards over the years including EP45-UD3P, MA790X-UD4P, TZ77XE4, B450 Tomahawk, and more.

I'm a big fan of the 750i SLI FTW too, it's a fun board and actually really good at mem OC in my experience. 6-layer PCB which I think is why. For example 1200MHz CL5-4-5-5-2T, but unfortunately being 750i it still can't get the FSB up as high as I want.

If you do still have your 750i and repaste it, check the underfill on the SPP. If it's dark then it's affected by Bumpgate (applies to many nVidia chipsets, etc.). Not sure if it matters much if the board still runs today, but it's worth letting you know about. My EVGA 750i is affected by it but as you can see it overclocks just fine lol.

Another favorite of mine for 775 is the AB9 QuadGT. Beautiful thing... And the Striker II Extreme, too.


----------



## Dr. Dro (Aug 25, 2022)

ShrimpBrime -retired said:


> Ok, here's ATIs first generation PCI-E X600 series 128mb.
> 
> After a day of research, I've nailed it down to a Dell ATI Radeon 128mb model.
> 
> ...



Very nice, the oldest that I've run is a Quadro FX 5600 (G80 1.5GB) on my AM4 system (as in specs) just fine. It wasn't painful at all, just installed the 342.01 driver and it worked fine, even under Windows 11. It's very limited in what it can do, though, the newest game i got to run was Final Fantasy IV pixel remaster and it still had text rendering problems. Surprisingly, GTA V runs, but low at 25 fps or so.

I think I have a 3DMark Cloud Gate run of it on my old C6H back when I had the 3500X CPU. Yep, here it is:









						I scored 7 873 in Cloud Gate
					

AMD Ryzen 5 3500X, NVIDIA Quadro FX 5600 x 1, 65536 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				




It is kind of funny running these early PCIe GPUs on modern PCs, the processors and memory today are so insanely fast that you could probably max out every last bit of potential these cards could dream of doing, much more so than with high end hardware of the time.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Aug 25, 2022)

Dr. Dro said:


> Very nice, the oldest that I've run is a Quadro FX 5600 (G80 1.5GB) on my AM4 system (as in specs) just fine. It wasn't painful at all, just installed the 342.01 driver and it worked fine, even under Windows 11. It's very limited in what it can do, though, the newest game i got to run was Final Fantasy IV pixel remaster and it still had text rendering problems. Surprisingly, GTA V runs, but low at 25 fps or so.
> 
> I think I have a 3DMark Cloud Gate run of it on my old C6H back when I had the 3500X CPU. Yep, here it is:
> 
> ...


I recently acquired a grip... a rather large grip of vintage GPUs. So many I can't even list em all. Maybe 25 cards AGP and PCIe first gen stuff. I love it.

The X600 is so slow, you could run it on anything really, it'll always be a GPU limitation on the benchmark unless there's cpu scores like 3Dmarks. Something like Aquamark, well the cpu for a card that old won't do anything for the score.


----------



## Dr. Dro (Aug 25, 2022)

ShrimpBrime -retired said:


> I recently acquired a grip... a rather large grip of vintage GPUs. So many I can't even list em all. Maybe 25 cards AGP and PCIe first gen stuff. I love it.
> 
> The X600 is so slow, you could run it on anything really, it'll always be a GPU limitation on the benchmark unless there's cpu scores like 3Dmarks. Something like Aquamark, well the cpu for a card that old won't do anything for the score.



I can imagine, the FX 5600 is a particularly potent version of the 8800 GTX, which was the strongest card of its time by a long shot and it still struggles very much with a modern usage pattern. You'll be limited to just basic tasks that you'd do on integrated graphics. Anyway, I imagine a 1.5 GB card back in 2006 when this card launched would be absolutely _bananas_ to have.

I came across this card by accident more or less, I was looking at GeForce 8800 cards because I wanted to experience G80 as it was the first unified shader architecture card, basically the grandpa of the modern GPU, and it definitely impressed. I wasn't able to find an 8800 Ultra available for sale, but I realized that the Quadro existed and I actually found one in unused, new-old-stock condition and snagged it for some change at the time. It's an interesting keepsake.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Aug 25, 2022)

Dr. Dro said:


> I can imagine, the FX 5600 is a particularly potent version of the 8800 GTX, which was the strongest card of its time by a long shot and it still struggles very much with a modern usage pattern. You'll be limited to just basic tasks that you'd do on integrated graphics. Anyway, I imagine a 1.5 GB card back in 2006 when this card launched would be absolutely _bananas_ to have.
> 
> I came across this card by accident more or less, I was looking at GeForce 8800 cards because I wanted to experience G80 as it was the first unified shader architecture card, basically the grandpa of the modern GPU, and it definitely impressed. I wasn't able to find an 8800 Ultra available for sale, but I realized that the Quadro existed and I actually found one in unused, new-old-stock condition and snagged it for some change at the time. It's an interesting keepsake.


8800 Ultra, I've had 3 of them through the years. It's the hottest damn card I've ever run on air lol. Sure they say x TDP, but I think they under valued that by quite a bit actually. It's perfectly capable of melting its self!


----------



## Dr. Dro (Aug 26, 2022)

ShrimpBrime -retired said:


> 8800 Ultra, I've had 3 of them through the years. It's the hottest damn card I've ever run on air lol. Sure they say x TDP, but I think they under valued that by quite a bit actually. It's perfectly capable of melting its self!



Part of why G80 gets so hot is that it has no power state functionality. It's something that we can take for granted very easily nowadays, but G80 has only one clock domain and that's the full performance, full voltage state even in 2D/idle desktop workload. That plus the weird cooling designs they had back then would definitely make for a toasty chip


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Aug 26, 2022)

Dr. Dro said:


> Part of why G80 gets so hot is that it has no power state functionality. It's something that we can take for granted very easily nowadays, but G80 has only one clock domain and that's the full performance, full voltage state even in 2D/idle desktop workload. That plus the weird cooling designs they had back then would definitely make for a toasty chip


That just goes to show how much they've improved the designs, not just the architecture, but also the firmware and cooling. And to think I used an 8800Ultra for F@H back then. What was I thinking?!?! .... Oh, it was the top dog and there wasn't better choices really. Well maybe better choices for thermals... haha.

I remember gaming 1024,768 too. Looked great compared to 800,600 lol.


----------



## SystemViper (Aug 27, 2022)

Nice @Dr. Dro 

Well today i turned 63
This is the present to myself...
Special thanks to everyone,
SV


----------



## Dr. Dro (Aug 27, 2022)

SystemViper said:


> Nice @Dr. Dro
> 
> Well today i turned 63
> This is the present to myself...
> ...



Sweet, and happy birthday! I hope you have a great one, man.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Aug 27, 2022)

Happy B-day. You only 2 years older than me.


----------



## Bones (Aug 27, 2022)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Mussels (Aug 29, 2022)

Mr.Scott said:


> I got booted from XS a long time ago. lol
> Seemed some people there couldn't handle the truth. nuf said.


It was probably all the times you blew up the engine room


----------



## Bones (Aug 29, 2022)

Mussels said:


> It was probably all the times you blew up the engine room


Or maybe no one wanted to work or even be around him because of his shirt color..... 
Lightning CAN strike the same place twice you know.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Sep 2, 2022)

Happy belated Steve. Got a box on the way to you, enjoy the hardware and good luck!


----------



## SystemViper (Oct 9, 2022)

Been meaning to post here for a while now, been crazy transition to fall, 
will update soon

thanks
Steve / SV


----------



## Mussels (Oct 10, 2022)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Happy belated Steve. Got a box on the way to you, enjoy the hardware and good luck!


Wait.
How many steves do we have here?
I wanna box of hardware too!


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Oct 10, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Wait.
> How many steves do we have here?
> I wanna box of hardware too!


Move to USA! Then, get box o' hardwares!!


----------



## Mussels (Oct 10, 2022)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Move to USA! Then, get box o' hardwares!!


I'll keep my box of healthcare, but i'll be sad about it


----------



## SystemViper (Dec 16, 2022)

Closing the thread, the club is taking on a whole new vision, lots to come.
See my update here. 





*** how do i lock this thread?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 17, 2022)

SystemViper said:


> *** how do i lock this thread?


Kachow


----------

